# What to take to Disney World



## Dmariehill (Apr 28, 2017)

We're heading to Disney World in 9 days.    I am having the hardest time deciding what to take with me.

I have 2 camera bases to choose from.   A Canon Rebel T4i and a Canon 5D (the classic).

I have a few lenses I can choose from  or I still have time to rent a lens.

I have these lenses:

Canon EF-S  18-135 f/3.5-5.6 IS STM  (not compatible with the 5D)
Canon EF 50mm f/1.4 
Canon EF 85 mm f/1.8
Canon EF 70-200 f/4
Canon EF 17-40 f/4

I need to decide on a first choice for walking around the parks.  I'll be taking photos of kids and characters inside and outside (we're doing a lot of meet and greets and character meals).   I'll be taking scenery and hopefully shooting some  shot while on rides (my kids are young and we won't be on any of the big rides).    We're going to some shows but I don't care about taking pictures during the shows.   We are not planning to be out at night much if at all because my kids are so young.

I've finally gotten comfortable with the 5D but it's certainly heavier than the rebel.

Suggestions?  Out of the lenses I have what would you recommend?  Or if you'd recommend renting a lens, which one would be your first choice?

Thanks!


----------



## weepete (Apr 28, 2017)

5D, 17-40 and 70-200 is what I'd take.


----------



## ronlane (Apr 28, 2017)

I'll be there in a week myself. I am taking the following. 7D mk ii, 24-70mm f/2.8, 70-200mm f/2.8, extra batteries, multiple cards, 3 stop ND filter and holder, speedlight and rogue flash bender. (I will be shooting some sports stuff at the ESPN area for part of the weekend, that is why I am going with a little more gear. If I have room, I may pack in a 50mm f/1.8 just to carry and shoot in the park. I will also be taking a travel tripod. I am going to try to stay out and shoot the fireworks at least one night.


----------



## dunfly (Apr 28, 2017)

I'll be the contrarian.  You are going to Disney to have fun and family time.  To me, the T4i is plenty of camera to catch the images of the trip and it is much lighter than the 5D.  I would take the 18-135 for the walk around lens.  It will give you plenty of range.  I doubt you will need to go beyond 135 on the crop sensor.  I would then take the 50 f1.4 for the low light stuff and when you want shallow depth of field (which will be helpful getting rid of background clutter, of which there is plenty).


----------



## table1349 (Apr 28, 2017)

Money...........lots of Money............in fact take a *$#!% load* of money!  Also take comfy shoes and a big bottle of Gold Bond Medicated Body Powder.  You don't want to chaff  while you are walking around. 

It was for our last Disney trip that I picked up my 1Gx Mk II as I didn't want to carry something big around.  There is far too much to do and see to spend your life there taking pictures.  If you want lots of pictures get one of these.   You can't hardly spit without hitting one of the photographers.  We took 11 people to Disney, had one pass with everyone on it and came home with around 5,000 photos just from them.  My shots were of some of the kids doing special things such as scuba diving, surfing etc.


----------



## Solarflare (Apr 28, 2017)

The 5D with 17-40/4 and 85/1.8 would be my personal pick. Additionally if possible an external flash, and a flash cable. Maybe/likely also the 50/1.4 for situations with little light.

I would start off with the 17-40 as the default lens and would occasionately switch to the 85/1.8 for portraiture of my loved ones.

Reason for all these choices are mostly personal taste though. I dont know too much about Canon but I know the 50/1.4, 85/1.8 and 70-200/4 are all considered good glas; if given the choice I prefer prime lenses, especially for portraiture. The 17-40/4 I'm not sure how good or bad that one is, but theres no alternative, and I absolutely love wide angle stuff. Its just awesome if you can show some interest close up and are still able to give the context of the situation in the background.





gryphonslair99 said:


> There is far too much to do and see to spend your life there taking pictures.


 We cant be friends !!! ;-)


----------



## table1349 (Apr 28, 2017)

Solarflare said:


> The 5D with 17-40/4 and 85/1.8 would be my personal pick. Additionally if possible an external flash, and a flash cable. Maybe/likely also the 50/1.4 for situations with little light.
> 
> I would start off with the 17-40 as the default lens and would occasionately switch to the 85/1.8 for portraiture of my loved ones.
> 
> ...


Life is for living, not dedication to a hobby that when we pass will mean nothing to anyone. 

It was my wife & I, our three children, their spouses and our 3 granddaughters.  They were far more important to me than some pictures that would get looked at once, oohed and awwed over for 5 minutes and then put away.  Instead we all have all the photos, I printed what we wanted to display and I had far more fun riding the tea cups over and over with the then 4 and 6 year old granddaughters then I ever would get from taking photos of them on the tea cups.  In all between the Disney photos, my photos and the photos the kids and spouses took we probably have a collective of 7000-8000 photos.  We took plenty in the evenings at meals, around the pool, at the beach, Universal Studios, Port St. Lucie and the other things we did besides just Disney.


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 28, 2017)

When the kids were young and we went to Disney World, my wife insisted that we be up when the park opened and stayed till it closed. So my suggestion is a "VERY LIGHT WEIGHT" camera,  "VERY COMFORTABLE" shoes, "GOOD QUALITY" strollers that will carry everything extra, and if the young children are walking "HARNESSES & LEASHES" . After the first hour of pounding that pavement you'll regret every extra pound, after the 2nd hour your feet will know everything bad about your shoes, after 3 hrs the kids will want everything you didn't bring, and after 4hrs when you good and tired you'll find that the kids can literally disappear in the blink of an eye. Like the comment above, pictures might remind you of a memory, but you have to participate to actually have memories.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 28, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> When the kids were young and we went to Disney World, my wife insisted that we be up when the park opened and stayed till it closed. So my suggestion is a "VERY LIGHT WEIGHT" camera,  "VERY COMFORTABLE" shoes, "GOOD QUALITY" strollers that will carry everything extra, and if the young children are walking "HARNESSES & LEASHES" . After the first hour of pounding that pavement you'll regret every extra pound, after the 2nd hour your feet will know everything bad about your shoes, after 3 hrs the kids will want everything you didn't bring, and after 4hrs when you good and tired you'll find that the kids can literally disappear in the blink of an eye. Like the comment above, pictures might remind you of a memory, but you have to participate to actually have memories.


Up when the park opened??? Shoot, my wife made sure that we were up long before the park opened and made sure that we were there to greet the cast and crew when they arrived to open the park.  By the time we got home from the park it was so late that we were asking each other, well what do you want to do today???


----------



## otherprof (Apr 28, 2017)

Dmariehill said:


> We're heading to Disney World in 9 days.    I am having the hardest time deciding what to take with me.
> 
> I have 2 camera bases to choose from.   A Canon Rebel T4i and a Canon 5D (the classic).
> 
> ...


You'v gotten some good advice about photo equipment. Let me add that it


Dmariehill said:


> We're heading to Disney World in 9 days.    I am having the hardest time deciding what to take with me.
> 
> I have 2 camera bases to choose from.   A Canon Rebel T4i and a Canon 5D (the classic).
> 
> ...


You've gotten sensible photo advice. Let me add: There is very little shade and the wait for rides can easily be longer than an hour even for the less popular rides. You probably want to have hats on everyone and plan ways to amuse the kids during the long waiting times.


----------



## Designer (Apr 28, 2017)

Dmariehill said:


> I need to decide on a first choice for walking around the parks.


I recommend a compact.  One that fits in your pocket.  

You'll never get the same shots as the pros get when the park sets up just for the professional photographer that the park pays to make those postcard shots.  So as much as you envision making heirloom photographs, be prepared to be heartbroken, in that you can't actually duplicate them.  

You will find yourself holding onto children, drinks, food, wallet, and the occasional handrail.  You will be climbing into rides, visiting the rest rooms, and lots and lots of walking.  Which means that big DSLR on a strap will be swinging and banging all day.  Not to mention the backpack of extra lenses and flash taking up space on your back.  Nothing like constantly removing the backpack and putting it back on to make you wonder why you brought it. 

Enjoy the day.


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 28, 2017)

Designer said:


> You'll never get the same shots as the pros get when the park sets up



That's the truth, but here's something else most of the venues like meeting the characters for breakfast, lunch, etc. Also take photos you can buy. In looking back over all my memories guess who's missing from my photos.


----------



## Dmariehill (Apr 28, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> When the kids were young and we went to Disney World, my wife insisted that we be up when the park opened and stayed till it closed. So my suggestion is a "VERY LIGHT WEIGHT" camera,  "VERY COMFORTABLE" shoes, "GOOD QUALITY" strollers that will carry everything extra, and if the young children are walking "HARNESSES & LEASHES" . After the first hour of pounding that pavement you'll regret every extra pound, after the 2nd hour your feet will know everything bad about your shoes, after 3 hrs the kids will want everything you didn't bring, and after 4hrs when you good and tired you'll find that the kids can literally disappear in the blink of an eye. Like the comment above, pictures might remind you of a memory, but you have to participate to actually have memories.



Absolutely.   We're taking the double stroller, and expecting to spend about 6 hours each day in the park.  The rest of the time will be relaxing, pool, or at the resort.   My kids are 3 and 4 and we know from experience that 7 hours is about their limit.   So we're planning for less than that and hoping they aren't too overstimulated to enjoy that much.

We are doing the photo pass as well.  But for the character meals, the photos are really limited I understand.  That's what my daughter is really going to want.   

I want to be able to take some shots, enjoy the experience and like what I get.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 28, 2017)

Dmariehill said:


> smoke665 said:
> 
> 
> > When the kids were young and we went to Disney World, my wife insisted that we be up when the park opened and stayed till it closed. So my suggestion is a "VERY LIGHT WEIGHT" camera,  "VERY COMFORTABLE" shoes, "GOOD QUALITY" strollers that will carry everything extra, and if the young children are walking "HARNESSES & LEASHES" . After the first hour of pounding that pavement you'll regret every extra pound, after the 2nd hour your feet will know everything bad about your shoes, after 3 hrs the kids will want everything you didn't bring, and after 4hrs when you good and tired you'll find that the kids can literally disappear in the blink of an eye. Like the comment above, pictures might remind you of a memory, but you have to participate to actually have memories.
> ...


Get there early, play a while, take the tram or the boat back to the resort for lunch & nap and then go back late afternoon evening.  You will probably get more park time out of the kids that way, get on the rides faster in the morning and see the sites in the afternoon/evening time.  

If they are girls check out the Princess dress up thing and the dinner with the princesses.  Our 4 and 6 year olds were totally into both and had a ball.


----------



## Pixilox (Apr 28, 2017)

I live just under an hour away from Disney, and my advice is go light as possible!  DO NOT leave stuff in your stroller, as there is sadly a good chance it won't be there when you get back.  It is hot here already (heat index was just shy of 100 in O-Town), so make sure you drink plenty of water, take advantage of shade and A/C, and the advice above about heading back to your room for rest in the afternoon is something I recommend as well.  Good shoes, hats and sunscreen are must-have's.


----------



## bratkinson (Apr 28, 2017)

dunfly said:


> I'll be the contrarian.  You are going to Disney to have fun and family time.  To me, the T4i is plenty of camera to catch the images of the trip and it is much lighter than the 5D.  I would take the 18-135 for the walk around lens.  It will give you plenty of range.  I doubt you will need to go beyond 135 on the crop sensor.  I would then take the 50 f1.4 for the low light stuff and when you want shallow depth of field (which will be helpful getting rid of background clutter, of which there is plenty).



Exactly what dunfly said.  

As mentioned above, schlepping a big camera bag with a bunch of lenses is the last thing you want to be doing while walking, and walking, and standing in line, and walking, and walking...  It's also becoming the 'hot steamy' season at Disney World, so personal comfort is the major concern.  Be sure everyone has a hat on as well!  Unless it's something you do every day, walking around in the hot sun all day becomes very exhausting in itself.  Be sure to stay hydrated and sun screened as well.  Comfortable walking shoes are also required.   

Back when I turned 30, I spent a day at Disney Land (in CA) with my metal body 35mm Canon SLR and I think I had a FD 35-105 on it, and ASA 200 film.  By the end noon, the camera felt more like an anchor around my neck!  If I were to do it again today, almost 40 years later, I think I'd be hard pressed not to take just my smart phone, after making sure there's lots of memory available for pictures.  These days, smart phones have pretty much taken over the 'family snapshot' business in my opinion.  And the difference of carrying a very lightweight versatile cell phone vs several pounds of camera all day long CAN make a difference when (and how soon) you go back to your car and leave.  

Also, I would definitely not take the your 5D.  I recall a thread similar to this one several years ago on this site about what to take to Disney World/Land (search for Disney on this site) and one of the respondents indicated that they won't let you in with 'professional' gear.  What they judge as professional may be any DSLR...some venues do exactly that!  To be safe, check their web site for their FAQs and/or search 'photography' at their site, just to be sure.


----------



## chuasam (Apr 28, 2017)

I went to Disney World and Cape Canaveral a few years back...I took my Lumix LX5 and an iPhone4S
Here's photos from my old iPhone4S



 



I didn't use my LX5...just my iPhone in the end


----------



## table1349 (Apr 28, 2017)

Don't forget to get your magicbands.  They make life SOOO much easier. 
https://www.travelingmom.com/top-destinations-disney/12-questions-answered-disneys-magicbands/
What is a MagicBand? | Walt Disney World Resort


----------



## chuasam (Apr 28, 2017)

I think I would have enjoyed my vacation way less if I had to drag a large camera.
as for the photographs and the memories...remember..this was an old cellphone


----------



## ronlane (Apr 28, 2017)

you know, I told you what I was taking but after scanning the comments above, I'd offer you this for thought.

If I weren't going to shoot the sports stuff, I would consider just paying the money to disney for the photo package there and make sure that you have them take a lot of photos of you throughout the park.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Apr 29, 2017)

If it were me, I'd probably take my Nikon D5100 and 50mm f/1.8. 

Lightweight, and good quality.

I hate it when I go places and then something happens and I'm like, "crap... wish I had my camera."

Then again, maybe I wouldn't bring it at all. Or I'd just bring a GoPro or something.


----------



## Dmariehill (Apr 29, 2017)

DGMPhotography said:


> If it were me, I'd probably take my Nikon D5100 and 50mm f/1.8.
> 
> Lightweight, and good quality.
> 
> ...




I completely forgot about the go pro!    I think I'll take the Rebel with the 18-135 for the park.   There are lockers you can put your stuff in as well that I can use if I need to take a break.   And  I did want to take the go Pro on a few of the rides.  

Thank you to everyone for your input and advice.   You all gave me a lot to think about.  I really appreciate it.


----------



## chuasam (Apr 29, 2017)

DGMPhotography said:


> I hate it when I go places and then something happens and I'm like, "crap... wish I had my camera."


ermmm cellphone?


----------



## table1349 (Apr 29, 2017)

chuasam said:


> DGMPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > I hate it when I go places and then something happens and I'm like, "crap... wish I had my camera."
> ...


Well a cell phone is a must.  Disney has an interactive program that not only has maps of each park and will show your location relative to the attractions.  It also has close to real time updates on the wait times for shows and rides.  One absolutely must have a cell phone with them.


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 29, 2017)

My wife and I were there last year, and about all I saw were Ipads and Cellphones. Only rarely did I see anyone even carrying a camera big or small. I did take mine back during the evening fireworks show over the castle, but the crowd was so thick, everyone jostling for position, that it was difficult to get anything decent. A tripod was out of the question.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 29, 2017)

If you go back there is a restaurant on the lake side of the walkway that is just to the left of the big opening to the lake.  I believe it is a Mediterranean place.   They had a nice 4-5 foot cinderblock wall that surrounds their entrance to the their walkin cooler.  I asked politely if I could stand there an use the wall to set my camera on.   They were more than happy to let me.  Recorded the full fireworks show from a completely steady support.


----------



## chuasam (Apr 29, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Well a cell phone is a must.  Disney has an interactive program that not only has maps of each park and will show your location relative to the attractions.  It also has close to real time updates on the wait times for shows and rides.  One absolutely must have a cell phone with them.


dayum! it's changed a lot since I was a kid. I was last at Disney*land* in 1989.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 29, 2017)

chuasam said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > Well a cell phone is a must.  Disney has an interactive program that not only has maps of each park and will show your location relative to the attractions.  It also has close to real time updates on the wait times for shows and rides.  One absolutely must have a cell phone with them.
> ...


Disneyland is pikers ville compared to Disneyworld, at least my wife tells me this.  She is  Disney Expert having been raise in Napa Valley CA and a Disney Freak.  You ain't seen nothing till you see Disney World in Orlando.  Especially Epcot Center.  

Never ever play trivia with her if the subject is Disney Movies.  We own EVERY DAMN ONE OF THEM!  Some of them we even have different editions, if that gives you any idea of what I mean.


----------



## Designer (Apr 29, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Well a cell phone is a must.


Having yours is half of it.  Your husband having his will complete the picture.  When you get separated (on purpose or accidentally) you need your phones to find each other again.


----------



## chuasam (Apr 29, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> chuasam said:
> 
> 
> > gryphonslair99 said:
> ...


Drove past Disneyworld Proper and spent all the time at the WaterParks.
Went to Cape Canaveral instead. 
GF is a space geek (as evidenced from the SpaceShuttle Tattoo)

I grew up in a country often described as "Disneyland with the Death Penalty" so I really just wanted to enjoy the waterparks.


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 29, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> They had a nice 4-5 foot cinderblock wall that surrounds their entrance to the their walkin cooler



Cool, might swing through for a few days in January 2018, though I doubt I'll remember it by then. LOL Were you able to get the castle centered from this location?


----------



## table1349 (Apr 29, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > They had a nice 4-5 foot cinderblock wall that surrounds their entrance to the their walkin cooler
> ...


Sorry, this was the Epcot Fireworks show with the holographic globe. {best one IMO}   For the Disney I took up residence at the fountain between main street and the castle about an hour and a half before the fireworks. 

We had long term passes so we spent a day at each of the different worlds.  Basically we were on the Disney Death March.  Just to give my wife fits we would all whistle Col. Bogey March as we got off the tram and walked towards the gates.


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 29, 2017)

Mickey Mouse hat.


----------



## Dave442 (Apr 29, 2017)

I have just been taking one DSLR and one prime lens to Disney. This goes in an unpadded sling bag that can be worn in a number of ways to change up the load.  The padding is added in the form of a rain poncho, a microfiber towel, and the hat when indoors. For a longer visit it would be good to take some extra gear, but I would still keep it to just one lens each day at the park.  

Anyway, that's the way I have justified to myself to go with a DSLR to Disney and so far it has worked out very well.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 29, 2017)

I would take all five lenses, and a fistfull of US $20 notes of the realm. Oh...and a big bottle of sunblock, SPF 50.

Or, on second thought,take your smartphone and shoot with that. But do make sure to bring the sublock and the $20 notes of the realm.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Apr 30, 2017)

chuasam said:


> DGMPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > I hate it when I go places and then something happens and I'm like, "crap... wish I had my camera."
> ...



Yeah, I mean... if I have to. But then I'm just annoyed by how incapable my phone camera is compared to my D750. Maybe if I had an iPhone it'd be a different story. But the Moto X Pure camera leaves a bit to be desired.


----------



## bluewanders (Apr 30, 2017)

DGMPhotography said:


> chuasam said:
> 
> 
> > DGMPhotography said:
> ...


I love the cameras in my LG V10. The main one shoots in raw, full manual mode (complete control of aperture IOS and shutter speed), optical image stabilization, grid overlays.  It is every bit or more as capable than most point and shoots I've tried. There's also two cameras on the front... One has a wider angle lens on it than the other to take group selfies, although I haven't used it much for that purpose.  I've had a ton of fun playing around with all three when I want to be more involved with whatever the family is doing. Not really making any sort of point here or anything... I just picked the phone I would want in my pocket and the camera was one of its biggest selling points for me.  

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## b_twill (Apr 30, 2017)

4 pages and nobody has mentioned Xanax and Exedrin yet???


----------



## table1349 (Apr 30, 2017)

b_twill said:


> 4 pages and nobody has mentioned Xanax and Exedrin yet???


Those are for sissies.  Gold Bond Powder and dinner at a place that serves wine is all that is needed.


----------



## chuasam (Apr 30, 2017)

Ok, seriously.
really good footwear, cheap snacks from the supermarket, lots and lots of gatorade, and a pocket camera like a TG4.
If you're loaded AF, get the Sony RX1R II.


----------



## Dmariehill (Apr 30, 2017)

So you guys inspired me to find my old point and shoot.  I had forgotten how tiny it is compared to my DSLR's.   I'm going to take it to and try it on the first day and see if I'm happy.   It probably will work just fine.  And I'll take my DSLR and other lenses for while we're at the resort.  Except for the day we do animal kingdom.  I know I'm taking my DSLR that day, but we're taking a break midday as well that day.


----------



## Rob5589 (Apr 30, 2017)

I asked the same question couple years ago. I took my 6D and 28-70 at times and my compact point and shoot at others. You know who got better family shots? My wife on her IPhone. Sure I got better shots of characters and static objects but she got most of the fun stuff of the kids. Don't overthink it, stay light, and easily stashed away on rides.


----------



## beagle100 (May 1, 2017)

Dmariehill said:


> So you guys inspired me to find my old point and shoot.  I had forgotten how tiny it is compared to my DSLR's.   I'm going to take it to and try it on the first day and see if I'm happy.   It probably will work just fine.  And I'll take my DSLR and other lenses for while we're at the resort.  Except for the day we do animal kingdom.  I know I'm taking my DSLR that day, but we're taking a break midday as well that day.



traveling light is a good strategy for walking around at Disney World (or any of the theme parks)
*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------



## smoke665 (May 1, 2017)

Dmariehill said:


> Except for the day we do animal kingdom



I'd forgotten to mention the Animal Kingdom. Occasionally you can get some shots there, but you're limited by the ability to move around. Fireworks time is another good time, though because of the crowds it's hard to get the classic castle in the middle with fireworks all around.


----------



## Designer (May 1, 2017)

Dmariehill said:


> So you guys inspired me to find my old point and shoot.


I hope yours still works.  Mine took a holiday for about 6 months then just decided to work again.  

Traveling for me is stressful enough that I often don't make good decisions about what to take.  For instance; I once traveled to Europe with only my little compact camera.  Made a lot of photos, wishing they had been made with my DSLR.  Went another time, took my DSLR.  It was nice for photography, but it got in the way a lot too.  I even left it on a train in England, and got it back after about an hour of sweating bullets.  Went another time, took almost no photos at all. ( busy with traveling on planes and trains) DSLR stayed in my bag nearly the whole time.

So I'll wish you good luck with whatever decision you make.


----------



## dunfly (May 1, 2017)

If you are staying on property (at one of the Disney resorts) you can get into the parks an hour early.  Go early, go back to the resort the middle of the day and go back to the park late.  It has been unusually hot down here, so the middle of the day is going to be brutal.  It got up to the mid 90's over the weekend.


----------



## Designer (May 1, 2017)

Oh, yes.  Small children need a break.  We would always plan on leaving the park at lunchtime, eat our picnic in the car park, and let the children take a nap.  Then they will be ready to go back in and often be quite happy to stay late.  We used to go to DL two or three times per year when we lived in SoCal.


----------



## mdruziak (May 3, 2017)

Dmariehill said:


> We're heading to Disney World in 9 days.    I am having the hardest time deciding what to take with me.
> 
> I have 2 camera bases to choose from.   A Canon Rebel T4i and a Canon 5D (the classic).
> 
> ...


I'd take an RX100 or other pocketable camera and pay attention to the family.


----------



## bhop (May 5, 2017)

I'm sure your question is answered by now, but...

I had a Disneyland annual pass for a couple years (before I was priced out)  The most enjoyable times I had was when I only had my X100t, or my M6 with one lens.   I took a bigger camera and multiple lenses a couple times, but it was more of a hassle than it was worth, especially if you like riding the rides. The small camera can just loop over my chest when you're riding and it's good to go.  Also, it's suuuuuuuper crowded and you will barely get a clean shot of anything anyway.

my disneyland album if you're interested.. the girl is my ex, but I never delete old photos..
Disneyland


----------

